# New addition to the family fleet.



## I like Skol (26 Aug 2013)

A new arrival to the Skol family cycle garage for the exclusive use of Lady Skol.







This was bought by my dad a couple of years ago and due to ill health has hardly been used. I am pleased to say that Her Highness was chuffed to bits with the bike and loves the sitting position and the battery assist. Hopefully this will improve the possibility of complete family rides from 1 or 2 per year to much more regular events.

Here is a picture of the bike being modelled by the glamorous Mrs Skol....





The next step is to encourage her to ride to work...... watch this space.


----------



## macbikes (27 Aug 2013)

Nice one. In our household it is my husband that needs persuading to go for bike rides...


----------



## I like Skol (27 Aug 2013)

I like Skol said:


> A new arrival to the Skol family cycle garage for the exclusive use of Lady Skol.


Of course, when I say for 'exclusive' use, I obviously don't rule out me trying it for my commute. Just to make sure it is safe and reliable you understand


----------



## Sara_H (27 Aug 2013)

Nice one! 

I bought an electric bike earlier this year when I was ill - great fun to ride, laughed my head off the first time I rode it.


----------

